# Any creative suggestions? :)



## d3boy2002 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hiya!

This is nothing special, but I'm having fun with N scale! Decided to do this today since I don't have any tables big enough to fit half the tracks I own. Any creative suggestions on how to make this more presentable? 

http://i.imgur.com/gZWZpUq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mnsNddP.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sGiXy1e.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/XNyw6Re.jpg

Ben


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

What exactly do you want to accomplish? Do you want a table for your train? Or are you content to run on the floor? Nothing wrong with that, as long as you keep the floor very clean. Any dirt, cat hair, carpet fuzz, etc can easily get inside the trains, when they are on the floor. 

Perhaps you could build a layout table? It might be smaller then you like, (to hold all your track), but it would get the trains off the floor. 

It really depends on what your wants and needs are. 

By the way, you have a nice looking train.

Howard


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Printed referance material always gives inspirational ideas.*

It looks as though your set up would fit on a 5'x9'ping pong table. If you have one too
temporarily use. Or better yet, reference some N gauge track plans, and build a train lay-
out table complete with mountains with scenery. Trees and such things of that nature.
There is a lot of reference material out there, along with vendor's too. Good luck!
Regard's,tr1


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd buy a coupe of turn outs and run a line under the piano, give your self an inside loop for the main line. Or get the via duct expansion. It adds elevation and gives you a nice long loop while not adding much overall surface area.


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

If you want something that is temporary and easy to set up/take down, I'd recommend looking into TTrak. If you aren't interested in participating in shows, just use the TTrak information as a guide to make your own module definition.

http://ttrak.org


----------

